# farsi+ infinito  vs.  fare + infinito



## myhobbit

Cari amici,

Ho una domanda: qual' e'  la differenza fra ""farsi+ infinito" e " fare + infinito" ?

per esempio, sono confusa dalle frasi seguenze.  Loro hanno la stesso significato? 

1) mi faccio riparare la mia macchina dal mio amio.
2) faccio il mio amico riparare la mia macchina .


----------



## aglaja

Ciao myhobbit,

la versione corretta delle due frasi che hai preso ad esempio è la seguente:

1) _mi faccio riparare la macchina da un amico_
(ho tolto gli aggettivi possessivi perché in questo caso sarebbero un po' ridondanti)

2) _faccio riparare la macchina da un mio amico_
o anche
_faccio riparare la mia macchina ad un amico_

Nel primo caso quel "mi" è un pronome, e significa "a me"; dà l'idea di un amico che ripara l'auto "per te", "a tuo vantaggio". Nonostante sia una costruzione un po' informale è quella che mi suona meglio.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

myhobbit said:


> Cari amici,
> 
> Ho una domanda: qual' e' (qual è) la differenza fra ""farsi+ infinito" e " fare + infinito" ?
> 
> per esempio, sono confusa dalle frasi seguenze. Loro hanno la stesso significato?
> 
> 1) mi faccio riparare la mia macchina dal mio amio.
> 2) faccio il mio amico riparare la mia macchina .


----------



## myhobbit

Grazie mille... aglaja e brigittaepaperone...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Inserito in origine da myhobbit  
Cari amici,
Ho una domanda: qual' e' (qual è) la differenza fra "farsi+ infinito" e " fare + infinito" ?
per esempio, sono confusa dalle frasi *seguenti*. Hanno *lo* stesso significato? 

Se correggiamo, meglio finire il lavoro, no?


----------



## myhobbit

Ciao Giorgio,
e' meglio cosi... adesso sto studiando italiano..
Penso che sia molto utile per migliorare il mio italiano.

Grazie mille 
Buon weekend..



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Inserito in origine da myhobbit
> Cari amici,
> Ho una domanda: qual' e' (qual è) la differenza fra "farsi+ infinito" e " fare + infinito" ?
> per esempio, sono confusa dalle frasi *seguenti*. Hanno *lo* stesso significato?
> 
> Se correggiamo, meglio finire il lavoro, no?


----------



## LianaXU

Ciao ragazzi, 
  che differenze tra far fare e farsi fare? 
Per esempio,
 1.Per anni mio padre ha fatto le pulizie di casa a mia madre, senza mai aiutarla, poi da quando e' andato in pensione e' cambiato.(non posso usare farsi fare?)
2. Finche' ha vissuto in famiglia, Roberta si e' fatta fare il letto da sua madre.(non posso usare far fare?)
E il "si" in farsi fare e' riflessivo?
Grazie mille!


----------



## giginho

Ciao Liana,

Non sono un esperto di grammatica ma ti posso dire che:

- la tua prima parte della prima frase vuol dire che tuo padre ha fatto le pulizie a casa di tua madre ed è in contrasto con il resto. La frase corretta dovrebbe essere:

1) per anni mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre

In questo caso "far fare" vuole dire: ha imposto a mia madre di fare le pulizie / ha lasciato che fosse mia madre a fare le pulizie di casa

2) la seconda frase è corretta. Il "si" qui indica che l'azione espressa dal verbo va a vantaggio di Roberta, vedi spiegazione del post n. 2


----------



## LianaXU

giginho said:


> Ciao Liana,
> 
> Non sono un esperto di grammatica ma ti posso dire che:
> 
> - la tua prima parte della prima frase vuol dire che tuo padre ha fatto le pulizie a casa di tua madre ed è in contrasto con il resto. La frase corretta dovrebbe essere:
> 
> 1) per anni mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre
> 
> In questo caso "far fare" vuole dire: ha imposto a mia madre di fare le pulizie / ha lasciato che fosse mia madre a fare le pulizie di casa
> 
> 2) la seconda frase è corretta. Il "si" qui indica che l'azione espressa dal verbo va a vantaggio di Roberta, vedi spiegazione del post n. 2


Ciao Giginho,
 grazie per tua gentile risposta. C'e' differenza tra queste frasi seguente?
1. Per anni mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre, senza mai aiutarla, poi da quando e' andato in pensione e' cambiato.
2. Per anni mio padre si ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre, senza mai aiutarla, poi da quando e' andato in pensione e' cambiato.
E il si(farsi fare) e' un pronome riflessivo?
Grazie mille


----------



## giginho

LianaXU said:


> Ciao Giginho,
> grazie per tua gentile risposta. C'e' differenza tra queste frasi seguente?
> 1. Per anni mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre, senza mai aiutarla, poi da quando e' andato in pensione e' cambiato.
> 2. Per anni mio padre si ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre, senza mai aiutarla, poi da quando e' andato in pensione e' cambiato.
> E il si(farsi fare) e' un pronome riflessivo?
> Grazie mille



Non saprei spiegartelo grammaticalmente, ma al mio orecchio sì, c'è differenza.

La prima mi sembra voler dire che tuo padre e tua madre vivono insieme (non sono né separati né divorziati e convivono nella stessa casa) e tua madre ha pulito la loro casa fino a quando tuo padre non è andato in pensione

La seconda mi sembra voler dire che tuo padre vive nella casa A e tua madre nella casa B e tua madre ha pulito la casa di tuo padre fintantoché tuo padre non è andato in pensione.

Il "sì" è un pronome che indica un vantaggio per chi riceve l'azione di pulire la casa.....riflessivo? Non credo.


----------



## LianaXU

giginho said:


> Non saprei spiegartelo grammaticalmente, ma al mio orecchio sì, c'è differenza.
> 
> La prima mi sembra voler dire che tuo padre e tua madre vivono insieme (non sono né separati né divorziati e convivono nella stessa casa) e tua madre ha pulito la loro casa fino a quando tuo padre non è andato in pensione
> 
> La seconda mi sembra voler dire che tuo padre vive nella casa A e tua madre nella casa B e tua madre ha pulito la casa di tuo padre fintantoché tuo padre non è andato in pensione.
> 
> Il "sì" è un pronome che indica un vantaggio per chi riceve l'azione di pulire la casa.....riflessivo? Non credo.


Capisco, grazie per tua risposta dettagliata e paziente!


----------



## Pietruzzo

LianaXU said:


> Per anni mio padre si ha *è* fatto fare le pulizie di casa a *da* mia madre, senza mai aiutarla, poi da quando *è* andato in pensione e' cambiato.


 Questa frase ha senso solo se  i due coniugi vivevano in case separate.


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> .. In questo caso "far fare" vuole dire: ha imposto a mia madre di fare le pulizie / ha lasciato che fosse mia madre a fare le pulizie di casa ...





Pietruzzo said:


> Questa frase ha senso solo se  i due coniugi vivevano in case separate.


Nonostante le vostre risposte, mi confonde un po' il ruolo della preposizione "a" nel caso di_ "a mia madre"_. Mi spiego (tra parentesi le mie interpretazioni spontanee [grosso modo ...]):

1. Mio padre ha fatto le pulizie di casa *a* mia madre.
(era il padre che fisicamente faceva le pulizie "per lei" [da buon marito ])

2. Mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa *a* mia madre.
(il padre impiegava una terza persona che faceva le pulizie "per la moglie" [sempre un buon marito ])

3. Mio padre ha lasciato fare le pulizie di casa *a* mia madre. (l'ordine delle parole forse non è ideale)
(il padre non aiutava nel fare le pulizie ma sopportava che le pulizie le facesse sua moglie da sola)

4. Mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa *da* mia madre.
(invece di aiutare alla madre o impiegare qualcuno, "constringeva" la madre di fare le pulizie da sola)

Allora, secondo voi, sono le mie interpretazioni accettabili o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa *alla signora Luisa  invece che a mia madre.*
> (il padre impiegava una terza persona che faceva le pulizie "per la moglie"





francisgranada said:


> Mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa *a *mia madre.
> (invece di aiutare *la *madre o impiegare qualcuno, "constringeva" la madre *a *fare le pulizie da sola)


Capisco la tua logica ma a volte la lingua ha una logica tutta sua.  Il complemento di agente  con "da" si usa quando è presente il dativo di vantaggio prima di "fare":
Mi son fatto / ti ho fatto lavare la macchina da Francesco (Ho fatto lavare la macchina a Francesco per me/te)


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pietruzzo. Grazie per la tua breve ma buonissima spiegazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Pietruzzo. Grazie per la tua breve ma buonissima spiegazione.


Prego. "Sarò breve", potrebbe essere il mio motto, a parte le donne, se mi capisci


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> ...  a parte le donne, se mi capisci


Mi ricordo un po'  ...


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Nonostante le vostre risposte, mi confonde un po' il ruolo della preposizione "a" nel caso di_ "a mia madre"_.


Ciao Francis, hai perfettamente ragione!


francisgranada said:


> Mi spiego (tra parentesi le mie interpretazioni spontanee [grosso modo ...]):
> 1. Mio padre ha fatto le pulizie di casa *a* mia madre.
> (era il padre che fisicamente faceva le pulizie "per lei" [da buon marito ])


Oppure: mio padre ha fatto le pulizie di casa a mia madre (che vive separata).


francisgranada said:


> 2. Mio padre ha fatto fare le pulizie di casa *a* mia madre.
> (il padre impiegava una terza persona che faceva le pulizie "per la moglie" [sempre un buon marito ])


Oppure: mio padre ha impiegato una terza persona per fare le pulizie di casa a mia madre (che vive separata).


francisgranada said:


> 3. Mio padre ha lasciato fare le pulizie di casa *a* mia madre. (l'ordine delle parole forse non è ideale)
> (il padre non aiutava nel fare le pulizie ma sopportava che le pulizie le facesse sua moglie da sola)


Forse detto meglio: Mio padre voleva aiutarla ma alla fine ha lasciato che le pulizie le facesse mia madre da sola. (l'ordine delle parole era corretto)


----------



## LianaXU

Grazie mille ragazzi, siete gentilissimi!


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie anche da parte mia!


----------

